# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Travelling bali/cambodia/vietnam/laos

## South East Asia

Hi folks, travelling through this area from jan 2010 to apr 2010  myself  and looking for some friends/travelmates. Travelled here before but only on holiday so a little bit excited and nervous about travelling myself..so a friendly face and some hints an tips would be helpful,cheers

----------

